
Your Next Home Could Run on Batteries - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/your-next-home-could-run-on-batteries-1508065205
======
VeejayRampay
I really love the idea of those batteries. There needs to be collective effort
to think about the recycling, but nonetheless, it's a good, fine-grained, sun-
powered source of energy.

------
TamDenholm
Pehaps add a [Paywall] suffix to the title?

~~~
nathanaldensr
It makes no sense to me that HN allows paywalled content. I'm fine with
publishers wanting to earn money, but for those without a WSJ subscription,
how do we converse meaningfully about the topic without being able to read it?

